# My two pitbulls



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

casper








coco 
they are the best coco just had her ears done in that pic


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice looking dogs.

But what does "just had her ears done" mean???


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Nice looking dogs.
> But what does "just had her ears done" mean???
> [snapback]837549[/snapback]​


It means he had them croped, they cut part of the ear to have it stand erected


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

i think it means they surgerized them....removed part of them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Nice looking dogs.
> But what does "just had her ears done" mean???
> [snapback]837549[/snapback]​










i was wondering the same

and they are great looking dogs








edit he resonded right before me

and thats frigin mean


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

very nice looking dogs.

i'm actually getting an Amstaff terrier next month.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

did any body notice the kitten in the background. I didnt even see it when I took the pic.I think it was the next doors


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yea the 1st thing i noticed was the cat


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Death in # said:


> and thats frigin mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pits


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

lovely pits, but i'm very anti-cropping... its just not neccissary for a pet or breeding dog. in show dogs you crop them to bring overlarge ears streamlined to the head and is only acceptible in some breeds (and i STILL hate it). with pitbulls... it used to (and barbarically still is in some cases) be so that in the fighting pit another dog couldn't tear up the ear leather/have it get in the way. there is no real reason to crop a pitbull's ears other than because you like the way it looks............. and that is unneccisary pain for the animal.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

aw.... they are cool but i like floppy ears, and it doesnt hurt the pups


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

kool looking dogs, i like casper, get more shots of him or her


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking pits you have there


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

quit beeing such hippies, no one freeks out when someone circumsizes there child,


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

micus said:


> quit beeing such hippies, no one freeks out when someone circumsizes there child,
> [snapback]837686[/snapback]​











yea, as Kramer said, its pretty Barbaric.
So Simmer down Hippies

nice Looking Pitts man. The second one is awesome


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great looking dogs, i love that brindle


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

micus said:


> quit beeing such hippies, no one freeks out when someone circumsizes there child,
> [snapback]837686[/snapback]​


words of a liberal moron.

guess its better then a conservative piece of sh*t though


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> aw.... they are cool but i like floppy ears, and it doesnt hurt the pups
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets crop yours and find out.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pits


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i like to crop pictures...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> lovely pits, but i'm very anti-cropping... its just not neccissary for a pet or breeding dog. in show dogs you crop them to bring overlarge ears streamlined to the head and is only acceptible in some breeds (and i STILL hate it). with pitbulls... it used to (and barbarically still is in some cases) be so that in the fighting pit another dog couldn't tear up the ear leather/have it get in the way. there is no real reason to crop a pitbull's ears other than because you like the way it looks............. and that is unneccisary pain for the animal.
> [snapback]837657[/snapback]​


Well said


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> lovely pits, but i'm very anti-cropping... its just not neccissary for a pet or breeding dog. in show dogs you crop them to bring overlarge ears streamlined to the head and is only acceptible in some breeds (and i STILL hate it). with pitbulls... it used to (and barbarically still is in some cases) be so that in the fighting pit another dog couldn't tear up the ear leather/have it get in the way. there is no real reason to crop a pitbull's ears other than because you like the way it looks............. and that is unneccisary pain for the animal.
> [snapback]837657[/snapback]​


so, in other words, it's okay to put the dog through pain for looks if they're going into show, but it's not okay if they're not. hypocrisy :/


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

IMO dogs should never go through pain just because some people think that it looks better


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

ear cropping im not that against b/c wolves/wild dogs have natural ears that stand up. but tails should definitely never be docked hell no


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice looking pitts!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> lovely pits, but i'm very anti-cropping... its just not neccissary for a pet or breeding dog. in show dogs you crop them to bring overlarge ears streamlined to the head and is only acceptible in some breeds (and i STILL hate it). with pitbulls... it used to (and barbarically still is in some cases) be so that in the fighting pit another dog couldn't tear up the ear leather/have it get in the way. there is no real reason to crop a pitbull's ears other than because you like the way it looks............. and that is unneccisary pain for the animal.
> [snapback]837657[/snapback]​










Preach it sister


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow coco is to sick.I want a pit.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

first of all many dogs have it done at a very early age so they dont even feel the pain or remember it just like a circumsize
Secondly I see no problems in docked tails as long as its a part of the breed like rotts and bulldogs.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

pittbull breeder said:


> first of all many dogs have it done at a very early age so they dont even feel the pain or remember it just like a circumsize
> Secondly I see no problems in docked tails as long as its a part of the breed like rotts and bulldogs.
> [snapback]838770[/snapback]​


so babies can't feel pain







, you really do learn something new everyday, i'm gonna kick the next baby i see into a wall.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

I didnt feel it cause I dont remember it.So I cant tell you how it feels.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> so babies can't feel pain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOL, oh god, i needed a good laugh after work,


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool dogs, but why did you get them?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but your dogs are really nice. And i would like to clear up a couple of things. Croping of dogs ears if done right and at the right time is of little paing to none. It is only for looks. They nock the dog out than crop them, so has some risk. Cropping of the ears is not a fighting thing, it acutally is worse for them to have it cropped due to more exposure to the inner ear that will actually cause the dog pain if bit in ear, or go deff. So the flap is good in a fight, but dont fight your dog! A dog's nervous system is very different than a human's and a pit feels much less pain and is more tolerant of it than most other breeds. Dont compare humans to dogs, you cant do that. If you did than let me put a pinch collar around your neck and drag you around. (see what i am getting at)
As far as docking a tail some breeds require it, others dont such as pits and labs. Many people are touchy about cropping, i think it looks good i dont have my pit cropped, her ears sit real pretty, and she is too old now (8 mos). People judge but they dont understand what they are talking about, and compare to the human standars. People think weight pull is inhumaine. But they dont know nothing about it, i get sh*t because i am going to train my pit to pull. Idiots! Oh well! I guess they will never understand the benefits from organized events such as this.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

bobme said:


> Cool dogs, but why did you get them?
> [snapback]840251[/snapback]​


Because they have a bad rap and actually bred for no human agression thats why its so easy to make them mean because all they want to do is please you.They love humans when brought up right


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

my dog has the fighter cut (in my avatar). we got him like that


----------

